

Garry Kasparov, the Man Who Would Be King - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/10/magazine/garry-kasparov.html

======
socalnate1
I was a much bigger fan of Garry Kasparov before I found out he was a follower
of the "new chronology" psuedohistory. Though I still hope he can help bend
Russia toward democracy.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Chronology_(Fomenko)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Chronology_\(Fomenko\))

~~~
nl
Wow.. I'd never read that before. There's some pretty crazy stuff in that.

I'd note that it seems likely that people may have an open mind about some of
the theories espoused without believing the whole thing.

For example, the statement _In 1887, Edwin Johnson expressed the opinion that
early Christian history was largely invented or corrupted in the 2nd and 3rd
centuries_ has some basis in historic facts: The Nicene Creed wasn't written
until 325, and it's influence on what is considered "standard" Christianity
cannot be underestimated.

One of the links on Wikipedia[1] makes Kasparov sound more sceptical than
saying he is a follower: _I do not advocate Fomenko and Nosovsky’s theory.
However, as a man with an analytical mind-set who is used to analysing all the
information that I receive, I am very sceptical about the constructions and
findings of official history. I believe that Fomenko and Nosovsky have rightly
pointed out numerous inconsistencies and gaps in the official concept. Instead
of pursuing their work by asking questions and dismantling schemes which are
often mythological, they have put forward a new theory, which unfortunately is
subject to the same problems. Because it is clear that today we still lack the
information needed to create another, alternative concept. And that is why the
main attacks on Fomenko and Nosovsky’s work are not related to the critical
aspects of their work but, rather, to what is put forward today as its
positive outlook.’_

[1]
[http://www.chesshistory.com/winter/extra/newchronology.html](http://www.chesshistory.com/winter/extra/newchronology.html)

~~~
ewzimm
I agree with Kasparov. I've never known a historian who didn't agree that
there were major gaps and distortions in historical records. Fomenko may be a
radical and an outsider, but he does have a very logical approach, which I
appreciate. Sometimes it's worthwhile to question everything you assume is
correct and reason from available evidence alone. This approach should be
celebrated and encouraged, especially when it produces such different and
interesting results. If it's wrong, great! We can still learn from it. Many
political problems could be solved with a similar approach. There's too much
investment in established ways of doing things.

------
mudil
Kasparov's twitter feed at
[https://twitter.com/Kasparov63](https://twitter.com/Kasparov63) is a must
read for all those who want to understand what goes on in Putin's Russia.

~~~
osipov
Correction. It is a must read for those who want to MISunderstand Putin's
Russia. Kasparov is against the Russian constitution and openly called for a
violent overthrow of the current Russian government. Russians do not approve
of Kasparov's political views because of what they see as a biased viewpoint
that ignores any economic policy successes of the current government and
exaggerates any failures.

~~~
Grue3
>Russians do not approve of Kasparov's political views

Speak for yourself. Kasparov is a great guy and I would vote for him anytime.

~~~
osipov
The biggest problem of the Russian nation are its intellectually lazy
intellectuals. Lazy enough to uncritically parrot foreign propaganda.

~~~
kjs3
As opposed to lazily parroting locally created lazy propaganda, I suppose.
What does trolling western blogs pay these days in Russia?

~~~
osipov
Actually I get paid in United States.

------
conistonwater
Nigel Short, an English chess grandmaster, made some interesting allegations
in this article:
[https://www.facebook.com/GM.NigelShort/posts/101542204061900...](https://www.facebook.com/GM.NigelShort/posts/10154220406190094)

------
trhway
>Envisioning a new era of international attention for Kalmykia, Ilyumzhinov
then built a Chess City on Elista’s outskirts, including a glass-domed palace
intended as a venue for matches and tournaments that he had almost solitary
power to organize.

it is almost impossible to explain to non-Russians that they are dealing with.
The best way to start is "12 chairs" :)

~~~
kgrin
At least they appear to have a sense of humor about it - apparently there's
indeed a statue of Ostap Bender there.

